# أجمل 10 سيارات في العالم - صور



## مؤمن عاشور (2 أغسطس 2007)

اعتمد هذا البحث في المقام الأول على معيار واضح وحيد وهو الجمال ..

إذا استطعنا استخدام هذا المصطلح للسيارات باعتبار أن الجمال موضوع نسبي ومن المستحيل تعميمه ..

فالبعض يعتقد أن الساعات القديمة لا تضاهى ..

في حين يرى عشاق السيارات أن السيارات لم تكن عظيمة ومثالية كما هي عليه اليوم ..



فمثلا

Rolls-Royce, Pagani Zonda, McLaren F1, Ferrari Enzo



لا يمكن مقارنتها مع

Ferrari Dino, Talbot-Lago, Jaguar, Porsche Spyder, Duesenberg


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم
انا اعشق مثل هذه المواضيع.
ولكن احيانا تجد افضل سيارة مع اتعس سائق وتكون النتائج !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (2 أغسطس 2007)

م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم
> انا اعشق مثل هذه المواضيع.
> ولكن احيانا تجد افضل سيارة مع اتعس سائق وتكون النتائج !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



واحيانا تكون اسوء سياره مع اسعد سائق وتكون النتائج !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ليث عبد الرحمن (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور مؤمن كتير دائما سباق فى المواضيع الجديده والمثيره


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (3 أغسطس 2007)

ليث عبد الرحمن قال:


> بارك الله فيك


----------



## eyt (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووور وجزيت خيرا


----------



## proeng86 (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور واحسنت الاختيار يا اخى


----------



## أبوفراس (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 أغسطس 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> مشكور مؤمن كتير دائما سباق فى المواضيع الجديده والمثيره



و انت مشرف زي العسل والله


----------



## كريم2008 (5 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/عماد (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لهذةالصورالجميلة والله


----------



## م.صناعي48 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*أرجو النظر بطريقة المشاركة*

اخواني الأعزاء المشرفين على الموقع,
أرى انه من الأفضل أن يعطى المجال بشكل أفضل للمشتركين الجدد من عرض مواضيع مهمة وتمكينهم من نقل معرفتهم من ملفات وخبر مكتسبة عبر موقعكم الكريم.


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 أغسطس 2007)

م.صناعي48 قال:


> اخواني الأعزاء المشرفين على الموقع,
> أرى انه من الأفضل أن يعطى المجال بشكل أفضل للمشتركين الجدد من عرض مواضيع مهمة وتمكينهم من نقل معرفتهم من ملفات وخبر مكتسبة عبر موقعكم الكريم.



وما الذي منعك من تقديم مواهيك في الملتقي 
ابدا ونحن معك إن شاء الله


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لهذةالصورالجميلة


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

قل اللهم مالك الملك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (7 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركل من شارك حتي الان


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (23 نوفمبر 2007)

eyt قال:


> مشكووور وجزيت خيرا



شكرا علي مرورك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا سيارات جميلة للغاية .

واليك السيارة الجميلة الحادية عشر نوع BMW .





عسى ان تنال رضاكم .

البغدادي


----------



## عمر فاضل ايوب (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------

